# Zoom hd16-cd



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

I had heard and read a lot about the Boss BR-600 and 800 and was thinking it would be a nice little toy....a salesman mentioned the ZOOM HD16-CD Multi-track Recording Studio....I had never heard of Zoom...he said itwas as good and had more features... has anyone had any experience with these? or the Boss products.


----------



## gkella (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey Hotrod
F.Y.I.
I see there is an HD 8 on Craiglist, Toronto.
Brand new in the box for $500.00

Glen


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a BR600 but as has been mentioned in other posts, it only uses a max-1gb CF card, which no longer exist except on ebay antique auctions. Good news is they are dirt cheap ($10), bad news is you never know if they'll be compatible until you try them. Roland released a firmware upgrade a couple months ago addressing added compatibility, but the geniuses forgot to include compatibility with newer, bigger cards. Absurd for a current product.

The unit itself is really sweet; nice and compact while being big enough to not have to scrunch your fingers poking at microscopic buttons and menus.

It'll be even nicer in a couple of weeks when it gets out of the repair shop!kqoct


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

gkella said:


> Hey Hotrod
> F.Y.I.
> I see there is an HD 8 on Craiglist, Toronto.
> Brand new in the box for $500.00
> ...


you can get a brand spanking new one with full warranty and 30 day money back guarantee if you don't like it here...

http://www.long-mcquade.com/?page=products&ProductsID=518


----------

